# Just how old are we all?



## Overread (Jun 21, 2008)

This is how you do it - lets see how the ages line up on the site 

and yes its hidden poll - so don't be afraid to show your age 
as for me = 21 moving to 22soon


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh good! I'm the old guy...


----------



## Yahoozy (Jun 21, 2008)

hahah not a bad idea im curious here as well (btw im 16 =P)


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 21, 2008)

Good idea posting a poll.  

<---23


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 21, 2008)

29.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 21, 2008)

My birthstone is fossil.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 21, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Oh good! I'm the old guy...


 
Not any more


----------



## airgunr (Jun 21, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Oh good! I'm the old guy...


 
Not so fast there, I think I've got you on age.....:er:


----------



## matt-l (Jun 21, 2008)

im 15..16 in 47 days!


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 21, 2008)

25


----------



## Phranquey (Jun 21, 2008)

38 in 9 days.


----------



## Mullen (Jun 21, 2008)

19


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 21, 2008)

19 as of two-ish weeks ago


----------



## Crosby (Jun 21, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> 38 in 9 days.


 
You got me beat... I'm 36


----------



## Chiller (Jun 21, 2008)

358.  Spent a lot of years roaming this earth. but I answered the poll with my right age


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll just go check the warranty to get my date of manufacture.


----------



## Arch (Jun 21, 2008)

Im too old to have a young GF and too young to have an old GF.... if that made sense?!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 21, 2008)

No secret: my birthday is in the official TPF calendar. Everyone can go read up that calendar. Who has admitted to their birthday when putting up their profile show in the calendar and can be found there. Age included (in my case).


----------



## hovis (Jun 21, 2008)

Where's the option for "my bodies a couple of decades older than my mind"?


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 21, 2008)

People around here (or at least people eager to answer this) are quite young, I had expected the opposite.
Oh, and I'm getting 24 next month.


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm a Capricorn with a semi-milestone birthday on the horizon.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 21, 2008)

22. My 645 was manufactured in my birth year!


----------



## thinkricky (Jun 21, 2008)

22


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 21, 2008)

26, 27 in about 2 months (if you want to get me something I'll e-mail you my wishlist from B&H).


----------



## Miaow (Jun 21, 2008)

Another 'older' one here   43 :O


----------



## Rhys (Jun 21, 2008)

I joined the Old Farts club some time ago. Once you get to my age, there's no going back!


----------



## dl4449 (Jun 21, 2008)

And the new oldest member
Troy


----------



## caspertodd (Jun 21, 2008)

33 here.  I feel old now.  :meh:


----------



## mrodgers (Jun 21, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'll just go check the warranty to get my date of manufacture.


Won't work.  Probably lost the warranty papers looooong ago.... 

I'm old, I'm young, it all depends on where I am and who is around.

At work I am old.  That was until I found out that one of my coworkers was 36, a month ahead of me, rather than the 33 I thought he was.

Around here, I seem to be old judging by the number of folks jumping in with the "I'm 20something" posts.

On my sim racing forum, I use to be middle aged.  But as the sim develops, more and more younger crowd are joining thus making me older.

I have a friend from work who is my age.  I don't know what to think about my age with him around.  The year my oldest started kindergarten, his oldest graduated from high school.

Then again, my old boss at work, he is a year older than me.  When I was having my first child, his son was having a child (unexpected though, oops...) thus making him a grandfather at the age of 30.  Though, it was only his stepson.  His wife is a few years older than he is.


----------



## Jemmind (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm 29, I'll be 30 in July. But it won't let me vote in the poll.


----------



## PNA (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll click the bottom button next year......


----------



## MissMia (Jun 21, 2008)

39 next month.


----------



## MelodySoul (Jun 21, 2008)

Almost 26.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 21, 2008)

I tell people I am 25 because I forget that I am 26 LOL-my birthday was in feb, so I have no excuse for not remembering


----------



## abraxas (Jun 21, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> I'll just go check the warranty to get my date of manufacture.



Let me know if there's an expiration date on there.  I've got,... concerns.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jun 22, 2008)

<--23?  Yeah, 23, I think


----------



## Corry (Jun 22, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> <--23?  Yeah, 23, I think



You think?  You can't remember!?  

You're too young to start experiencing senility, Joseph.


----------



## lessthan3. (Jun 22, 2008)

<------------24


----------



## notoriouslightning (Jun 22, 2008)

I am not surprised with the results.  Thanks for posting
Peace


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm 24, but I feel much older than that.  I don't act older, but I feel older.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 22, 2008)

27 going on...







28, such a bore.


----------



## bikefreax (Jun 22, 2008)

Just turned 46 today. Plan to go out and shoot some pictures someplace.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah and to prove you're not getting unfit in mind and body i want 46 photos each with the theme of '46' in them.. that oughta do ya! happy birthday btw!


----------



## bikefreax (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks and NOT. I just realized yesterday I am not as young as I used to be. The neighbors bought their little girl a slip and slide and now I think I might have a cracked rib. It was fun though.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 22, 2008)

Corry said:


> You think?  You can't remember!?
> 
> You're too young to start experiencing senility, Joseph.



I haven't been able to remember how old I am for _years_.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 22, 2008)

Just curious, but if everyone here is so keen on voting in an age poll, why so few who'll vote on the photo comps?


----------



## Overread (Jun 22, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Just curious, but if everyone here is so keen on voting in an age poll, why so few who'll vote on the photo comps?


 
its easy to vote your age - you just look it up on your birth certificate or on your driving licence - that is if you have forgotten 
Whilest picking between photos is often very very hard to do


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am 17 years of age.


----------



## Hybridatomsk (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm 24 years old. January 9th.


----------



## Lisa B (Jun 23, 2008)

28


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 23, 2008)

I'll be 26 in september.


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 23, 2008)

i turn 38 next month  :stun:

when i was 13, i couldn't wait to be 16.
when i was 16, i couldn't wait to be 18.
when i was 18, i couldn't wait to be 21.

.....now i want to wait


----------



## Corry (Jun 23, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> I'll be 26 in september.




Pffft!  Youngin!


----------



## icassell (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmmmm ... trying to get the junk off the parchment ... I'll get back to you after I find a document restoration place that deals in antiquities


----------



## skieur (Jun 23, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> 19 as of two-ish weeks ago


 

You have too many brains for 19. 

skieur


----------



## Alpha (Jun 23, 2008)

We need more teenie boppers and AARP members to eliminate the skew in the distribution.


----------



## TheRival (Jun 24, 2008)

24... but still way to "young/fresh/newbish" to vote in the poles!!! lol


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 24, 2008)

Corry said:


> Pffft! Youngin!


 

LOL... Oh yeah?!?! Well my dad can beat up your dad... lol.


----------



## lockwood81 (Jun 24, 2008)

40 and I'm fine with it.


----------



## Scurra (Jun 26, 2008)

<------ 25, but I act like i'm 50....

Someone bring me my pipe and slippers!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm...


----------



## ShootHoops (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah, my birthday is coming up. It determines which answer I select. So I guess I'll wait until I put my vote in, hahaha. I'm 18 though. I'll be 19 on July 14th.


----------



## That One Guy (Jun 27, 2008)

ShootHoops said:


> Ah, my birthday is coming up. It determines which answer I select. So I guess I'll wait until I put my vote in, hahaha. I'm 18 though. I'll be 19 on July 14th.



I'll be 38 on July 13th


----------



## reignmkr (Jun 27, 2008)

31 in August.  Life is good!


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 27, 2008)

238 in dog years, 2142 in cat years (9 lives don't ya know).

Actually, 40, but I think like I'm 20 and feel like I'm 60....


----------



## danjchau (Jun 28, 2008)

_------------- 			_


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 28, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> 29.


 
Twice that!


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jun 28, 2008)

danjchau said:


> My birthday yesterday!



you're older than me


----------

